# Durch Strom oder Spannung veränderbarer Widerstand



## Michael1301 (2 November 2006)

Hallo,

um einen Temperaturgeber zu simulieren suche ich einen veränderbaren Widerstand.
Ansteuerung soll über 4 - 20mA oder 0 - 10V erfolgen und der Widerstand soll dann einen PT100 simulieren.


----------



## KalEl (2 November 2006)

warum der umweg über strom/spannung.

nimm doch nur den widerstand. ein pt100 ist ja nichts anderes.

pt100

```
Grad Ohm
-50 80,306
-40 84,271
-30 88,222
-20 92,160
-10 96,086
0 100,000
10 103,903
20 107,794
30 111,673
40 115,541
50 119,397
60 123,242
70 127,075
80 130,897
90 134,707
100 138,506
110 142,293
120 146,068
130 149,832
140 153,584
150 157,325
```


----------



## winny-sps (2 November 2006)

Du kannst einen Varistor nehmen, der hat allerdings eine nichtlineare Kennlinie.

Oder du bastelst dir was mit nem Fotowiderstand. z.B. Led / Lampe wird mit Spannung (0..10V über Vorwiderstand) angesteuert durch die Änderung der Helligkeit wird der Wert des Fotowiderstandes geändert. 

Oder du hinterlegst die Kennlinie in einen FC der dann den entsprechenden Wert ausrechnet.


----------



## Michael1301 (2 November 2006)

Hallo KalEl,

das Problem habe ich vielleicht nicht genau umschrieben. 
Ich muß für ein Prüfpult über einen Strom oder Spannungsausgang diesen Widerstand erzeugen. 
An meinem alten Prüfpult habe ich Drehregler (ca. 50 für Temperatur, ca. 100 für 4 - 20mA) welche den Widerstand vorgeben, aber im neuen habe ich nur eine Visualisierung und Analogausgänge zur Verfügung.
Ich kann nicht hingehen und das Thermoelement aufheizen oder abkühlen lassen, sondern mus ca. 50 Widerstände , elektrisch (0 - 10V oder 4 - 20mA), steuern können.
Vorgabe erfolgt über eine Visualisierung und 50 Analogausgänge und dort soll eingegeben werden 
Temperatur = 0°C => Widerstand = 100Ohm, 
Temperatur = 850°C => Widerstand = 390 Ohm usw.

Dieser Wert wird dann von einer SPS an einem Thermoelement Eingang gelesen.

Gruß

Michael1301


----------



## Michael1301 (2 November 2006)

*Durch Strom oder Spannung veränderbarer Widerstand'*

Hallo Winny-SPS,

Problem ist der Widerstand muß Lienar sein und die Lösung mit der Lampe ist eigentlich nicht übel, aber wie ich schon bei der vorherigen Antwort beschrieben habe muß ich nicht nur 1 sondern ca. 50 Werte simulieren, da kann ich die Lampen sehr schlecht untereinander abschirmen.


----------



## KalEl (2 November 2006)

Michael1301 schrieb:


> Dieser Wert wird dann von einer SPS an einem Thermoelement Eingang gelesen.


 
was für eine sps hast du denn bzw welche analogeingangsbaugruppen.

kannst du die bauguppe denn nicht so parametrieren, dass du strom bzw spannung einliest?

um welchen temperaturbereich handelt es sich?
die idee mit der hinterlegten kennlinie ist nicht schlecht. wenn dein tempbereich nicht ser gross ist kannst du den pt100 als linear betrachten.

erklär mal kurz den sinn dieser aperatur


----------



## nade (2 November 2006)

Es mal Probiert über einen Poti? Und auf eine Skala die 50 Werte eingezeichnet?


----------



## Michael1301 (2 November 2006)

*Durch Strom oder Spannung veränderbarer Widerstand'*

Hallo KalEl,

ich habe eine S7-300 Steuerung und eine 6ES7331-1KF01-0AB0 Baugruppe.
Die Umschaltung auf Spannung oder Strom ist zwar (rein technisch) möglich, aber ich muß unter realen Bedingungen testen.
D.h. die SPS wird mit der Orginal Software getestet und vom Kunden abgenommen.
Wenn ich das nicht mache und der Anschluß mit den Thermoelementen auf der Baustelle nicht funktioniert, habe ich ein großes Problem.
Die Anlagen haben zwischen 300 und 500 Sensoren, bzw. Aktoren und nach der Abnahme bei uns im Hause wird vor Ort nur ein Loop Check gemacht und keine komplette Inbetriebnahme mehr.

Gruß Michael1301


----------



## Michael1301 (2 November 2006)

*Durch Strom oder Spannung veränderbarer Widerstand'*

Hallo nade,

die Lösung mit den Potis haben wir heute, aber in Zukunft soll es kein Prüfpult im klassischen Sinne mehr geben, sondern nur einen PC und an Ethernet angeschlossene Ausgangskarten.

Gruß michael1301


----------



## thomass5 (2 November 2006)

Hallo,

wie wäre es mit einemProportional-Servo wie er aus dem Modellbau bekannt ist, welcher mechanisch ein Poti verstellt? 

Habe z.Z. ein ähnliches Problem, das ich einer Steuerung einen Widerstandswert vorgeben muß mit einer SPS.Bin am experimentieren mit digitalen Poti-ICs, welche über Digitale Ausgänge hoch bzw. runtergezählt werden.

Thomas


----------



## nade (2 November 2006)

Ahso. Also versteh ich das nun richtig, das die Simulation automatisch vom PC durchlaufen werden soll? Also da würde mir spontan ein EVG Dimmer einfallen, der über einen Taster die rampe Angesteuert wird, und dies dann was wohl etwas justierarbeit und experimetniererei wird über die Zeitdauer wo ein Ausgang gehalten wird angesteuert wird. EVG´s werden über 0-10V geregelt.

Was ich gerade gesehen habe währe ein Programierbares Labornetzgerät das über USB oder RS 485 angesprochen werden kann, und Spannungs und Stromwerte dadrüber voreingestellt übertragen.
Gesehen bei ELV.


----------



## thomass5 (2 November 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem so verstanden, das zwingend ein Widerstandswert von der Steuerung eingelesen werden muß.Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
Thomas


----------



## Michael1301 (3 November 2006)

Hallo Thomas, es ist richtig, in der SPS muß zwingend ein Widerstand eingelesen werden,
Werte zwischen 20 und 390 Ohm.
Die Idee mit den Servos ist nicht schlecht, benötigt mechanisch aber sehr virl Platz.
Die Geschichte mit den digitalen Poti IC's gefällt mir wesentlich besser, aber ich habe bisher nur Werte bis 100 Ohm oder > 1kOhm gefunden. Gibt es da so etwas im Bereich von 0 - max. 1 kOhm mit ca 100 Werten?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 November 2006)

Hallo Michael,

frage doch mal bei RINCK-Electronic an. Die sind ganz heiß auf neue Ideen und haben einiges an Erfahrung in solchen Dingen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## maxmax (6 November 2006)

Hallo,ich glaube das Läuft unter elektronische Last, hier scheint eine Anleitung zu sein:http://www.conelek.com/Applikatione...nische_Last_Stromsenke_Steckplatine_CS-01.htm


----------



## thomass5 (6 November 2006)

Hallo,
wenn es den Rahmen nicht sprengt, nimm doch 4x0-100Ohm in Reihe(20-390), dann hast du pro Schritt 1Ohm 

Thomas


----------



## Michael1301 (6 November 2006)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert, 

der Tipp mit Rinck war schon nicht schlecht, die haben nur keine Geräte mit meinen Anforderungen.

Muß mir aber mal die ganzen Geräte ansehen, da waren einige dabei aus denen man etwas machen kann.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Michael1301 (6 November 2006)

Hallo maxmax,

danke, mit der elektronischen Lst werde ich mir gleich mal ansehen

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Michael1301 (6 November 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

die Geschichte mit den Digitalen Poti IC's steht zur Zeit noch an 1. Stelle, und mit den 4 IC's hintereinander das könnte funktionieren.

Gibt es auch Analoge Poti IC's???

Gruß Michael


----------



## FloW (7 November 2006)

Mein Tipp:

Benutz doch den Anfahrbereich (Ohmscher Bereich) eines FETs (Feldeffekttransistor). Wenn du dir das Kennlinienfeld anschaust, siehst du am Anfang einen sehr linear ansteigenden Bereich. 

http://www.nano.physik.uni-muenchen.de/elektronik/E1/5Transistor/Bilder/jfet4.gif

Bei Mikroprozessoren fungieren MOSFETS auch als steuerbare Widerstände. Letzendlich ist jeder FET ein über Spannung steuerbarer Widerstand.

Ich scheue oft genug den Weg solcher Bastelaktionen, aber oft bringen solche sachen den entscheidenen durchbruch


----------



## maxi (7 November 2006)

Gibt da doch auch Schieberegler, glaub von APS

Dann kannst du die per PC oder mit der Hand regeln.

Ansonsten mache halt einfach eine Mosfet verstärkerschaltung 0-10V


----------



## kiestumpe (7 November 2006)

FloW schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> 
> Benutz doch den Anfahrbereich (Ohmscher Bereich) eines FETs (Feldeffekttransistor). Wenn du dir das Kennlinienfeld anschaust, siehst du am Anfang einen sehr linear ansteigenden Bereich.


Hallo,

ich halte die Idee nicht für gut, da sich die FET's m.W mit der Temperatur verstellen.
Die digitalten Widerstände sind da auch die Nr.1

Grüssle

kiestumpe


----------



## FloW (8 November 2006)

Ich denke, das dabei keine Temperaturprobleme auftreten, da sie ja praktisch leistungslos betrieben werden. 
Und ein "digitaler" Widerstands IC ist besimmt auch mit FETs aufgebaut


----------



## kiestumpe (8 November 2006)

FloW schrieb:


> Ich denke, das dabei keine Temperaturprobleme auftreten, da sie ja praktisch leistungslos betrieben werden.
> Und ein "digitaler" Widerstands IC ist besimmt auch mit FETs aufgebaut


 
Hallo Flow,

im Steuerkreis sind sie leistunglos, im p, bzw. n-Kanal jedoch nicht - und nur den kannst du als verstellbaren Widerstand nutzen.
Sonst wärens ja auch keine Widerstände  
Die FET's in den digitalen Widerständen dienen nur als Schalter um die Widerstandsnetzwerke entsprechend zu bzw. abzuschalten.

hth


----------



## FloW (8 November 2006)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Hallo Flow,
> 
> im Steuerkreis sind sie leistunglos, im p, bzw. n-Kanal jedoch nicht - und nur den kannst du als verstellbaren Widerstand nutzen.
> Sonst wärens ja auch keine Widerstände
> ...



Das ist natürlich vollkommen korrekt und ich habe dieses auch nie bestritten. Ich habe die ganze sache bloß von der Messung her an sich betrachtet. 

Das eine Widerstandsmeßkarte mehrere "Gigawatt" über die DS Strecke Schicken würde, zweifel ich aber an.  

Das was man messen würde, wäre der differntielle Widerstand rds. Das einzige was ein paar gedanken erfordert ist die ansteuerung über Ugs. Also die Berreichsanpassung auf 0-10V.

PS: Ich wette man wird heutzutage keinen IC finden indem ein Widerstand verarbeitet ist. Das ist vom Herstellungsprozess her total unsinnig. MOSFETs  können in mehreren Schichten auf die Waver aufgetragen werden. :twisted: Aber ich denke diese Diskussion geht für ein SPS Forum viel zu weit. Es gibt ja schließlich genug dinge in der Siemens Welt die einem das Leben schwer machen 

mfg


----------



## kiestumpe (8 November 2006)

*Ausflug in die Elektronik*

Hallo Flow,

die Idee mit den spannungsgesteuerten Widerständen klingt zwar verlockend, ist jedoch nicht praxistauglich was Messzwecke angeht. 
(Auch 0815-Widerstände würd ich nicht nehmen)

Widerstände finden sich tatsächlich in (speziellen) ICs, guckst du z.B. hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potentiometer


----------



## FloW (8 November 2006)

Verdammt.... du hast gewonnen.

Aber wer weiß, wer das schon wieder geschrieben hat. Vielleicht du selbst? *fg*

Nein nur spass, ich glaub es ja


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 November 2006)

Michael1301 schrieb:


> Hallo Onkel Dagobert,
> 
> der Tipp mit Rinck war schon nicht schlecht, die haben nur keine Geräte mit meinen Anforderungen...


Das weiß ich. Die Leute von RINCK sind jedoch dankbar für Anregungen, um ihr Sortiment zu erweitern. Die Entwicklungskosten werden meist nicht auf den Kunden umgelegt (sofern es machbar ist). Flink in der Realisierung sind sie auch. Ich hätte ganz einfach mal nachgefragt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Michael1301 (13 November 2006)

Hallo Onkel Dagobert,
ich habe mit Herrn Rinck über diese Sache gesprochen, und er hat gesagt das es so etwas bei denen im Programm nicht gibt und aufgrund der geringen Nachfrage auch nicht geben wird. 
Wir werden wohl digitale poti IC's einsetzen und diese über einen Microcontroller steuern.


----------



## Zottel (13 November 2006)

Michael1301 schrieb:


> ...Wir werden wohl digitale poti IC's einsetzen und diese über einen Microcontroller steuern.


Weiß nicht, wie gut die heute sind, aber normalerweise sind sie dafür gemacht, ein Teilverhältnis einzuhalten und nicht den absoluten Widerstandswert. Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, geht es euch aber darum, Daten vom PC vorzugeben und zu wissen, daß die SPS dann eine bestimmte Temperatur messen muß (wie genau soll es sein?).
Ich würde daß mit einem Netzwerk aus (Meß-)Widerständen machen und Relais oder CMOS-Analogschalter zum Schalten verwenden.


----------

